# Finally a Adult Male Idolo



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 23, 2011)

My male Idolo molted last night to adult, my female is L8 with one molt to go.

If anyone has a adult female(L9) PM me if you want to work out a ooth split, or if you want to sell a adult female straight out?

I would keep 1st ooth send you the 2nd, keep 3rd, send you the 4th and so on.  

He is in perfect A1 pristine condition, and he eats like a horse.

It seems most people have Females with no Males, so this is your chance.  

P.S. I would like to thank Precarious for incouraging me to get these ZooMed tanks, not one bad molt since I started using them with all my mantids. B)


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 23, 2011)

nice. yeah, the terrariums are the way to go. net cages are old school and out dated unless you have 60%+ RH in your room.

my ghosts have it made in the shade in them. my rooms RH is only 40% -50%. yet I mist only once in the daytime and have 65% durring the day, and as much as 90% at night.

you just can't go wrong with the zoomeds or exo-terras.

Harry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 23, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## kitkat39 (Jan 23, 2011)

oOooOOooohhhHhhh YEAH!


----------



## Precarious (Jan 23, 2011)

*YEAH!!! *

Congratulation, my friend! You did it!

:lol: :clap: :lol: 

My girls are gettin' all pretty looking forward to a date.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you have any photo there of your ZooMed tanks???

saludos and congrats


----------



## Precarious (Jan 24, 2011)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> Do you have any photo there of your ZooMed tanks???
> 
> saludos and congrats


These are some of mine:

Terrarium with lots of twigs

New Idolo Tank

I love these tanks! Use them for nearly all my communal species.


----------



## The Gex Files (Jan 25, 2011)

Congrats! He looks amazing!


----------



## paddythemic (Feb 27, 2011)

i think this is a female because of the curvy thin antennae, but i just got the subadult molt figured out.

had to have taken under 2 hours while i was reading a book!

congrats on your male!!!


----------



## animalexplorer (Feb 28, 2011)

Congratulations! Unfortunately my adult male died the other day.  Where did you buy your plastic matrix? Also, what is the thing on the left side of the image? Good luck with breeding.


----------



## paddythemic (Feb 28, 2011)

the plastic matrix was from a craft store; it has something to do with crochet.

the thing on the left is an idolo ooth that i got from frey for six bucks; that probably wont hatch.


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 28, 2011)

I use a similar plastic mesh that I got from mantisplace for the tops of my acrylic enclosures. I have wide mesh screen on the backs for climbing, but never thought of them for the "flip". Pretty "crafty" (pun intended).


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 28, 2011)

Very clever flip screen. I knew mine was a male at pre sub adult due too the thicker longer antennae, well and I'd catch him reading Playboy when he thought I wasn't looking. :lol:


----------



## paddythemic (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, I hope the flip screen comes in handy on his next molt. I'll try to get a picture if I'm lucky enough to catch it in action.


----------

